# Appli pour prendre en photo du texte et le récupérer sur iphone



## hydrogene75 (28 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir, existe t-il une app qui permet par exemple de prendre en photo un texte qui est sur l'ordi afin que je puisse récupérer ce texte sur l'iphone ça m'éviterait de devoir le retaper ou bien d'envoyer le texte par mail et de le récupérer dans mes mails via l'appli mail. Merci beaucoup


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (28 Juillet 2015)

Microsoft Lens sait faire ça


----------



## hydrogene75 (29 Juillet 2015)

Non microsoft Lens enregistre ma photo en tant que fichier pdf ou word, moi ce que je veux c'est pouvoir prendre en photo un texte sur l'ordi et de pouvoir justement récupérer ce texte comme faire un copier coller du texte


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juillet 2015)

Il y a une multitude d'app de reconnaissance de texte sur le store (il suffit de faire une recherche avec le mot clé "OCR"). Le problème est plutôt de faire le tri.
Par contre la reconnaissance de texte photographié sur un écran est en général'(très) décevante, quelque soit l'app.
Parmi celles que je préfère, pour en avoir testé une grande quantité : Prizmo, FineScanner, Scanbot, Pikki, Textgrabber.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2015)

J'utilise égalent Prizmo et j'en suis assez satisfait dans la mesure ou ce n'est pas toujours fiable a 100%.


----------



## lineakd (30 Juillet 2015)

@hydrogene75, comme @Bigdidou et @gwen, j'utilise quelques fois l'app prizmo sur le smartphone car la caméra est de meilleure qualité que sur la tablette. L'app textgrabber est bien aussi.


----------



## Blabla:derien (9 Avril 2021)

hydrogene75 a dit:


> Non microsoft Lens enregistre ma photo en tant que fichier pdf ou word, moi ce que je veux c'est pouvoir prendre en photo un texte sur l'ordi et de pouvoir justement récupérer ce texte comme faire un copier coller du texte


Si tu veux OCR instantly marche plutôt bien : tu choisis la langue française et il faudra relire parce que quelques mots sont faux mais ça recopie plutôt bien la photo )


----------

